# E46 speaker upgrades



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

Am looking to replace my stock speakers (from 2005 e46 M3 conv, with stock sat nav). Am looking into replacing front with infinity kappa 60.9 or 65.9cs 6.5 inch (both 2ohms). Or possibly BSW upgrade which will cost a lot more especially after taxed on reaching UK. 
Any suggestions/advice would be appreciated. Will the infinity speakers be compatible?


----------



## ewc (Oct 9, 2006)

You can purchase the BSW front mids and tweeters separately from the full package for about $400 usd to save some bucks or pounds. I did this, and the system sounds great! Rear speakers are pretty much useless anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you know which audio system you have in your E46? Do you know if you have an OEM Amplifier in the vehicle?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

ewc said:


> You can purchase the BSW front mids and tweeters separately from the full package for about $400 usd to save some bucks or pounds. I did this, and the system sounds great! Rear speakers are pretty much useless anyways.


Great upgrade!

Glad you are happy with them!


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes it has OEM non- HK amplifier and the stereo is also OEM professional sat nav system mark 4, its on a 2005 model.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Just to confirm, you do have a factory amplifier it is just not the HK system?


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

thats rite, factory amp


----------



## jchung9825 (Sep 15, 2008)

jay.cs said:


> Am looking to replace my stock speakers (from 2005 e46 M3 conv, with stock sat nav). Am looking into replacing front with infinity kappa 60.9 or 65.9cs 6.5 inch (both 2ohms). Or possibly BSW upgrade which will cost a lot more especially after taxed on reaching UK.
> Any suggestions/advice would be appreciated. Will the infinity speakers be compatible?


I had replace with kappa before in my old 95 honda. they require amps to make significant difference (or it could be the car problem). You also might want to find out if the crossover is built into the stock amp or not if you're installing the kappa cos it comes with their own crossover. I just replaced with BSW to my e39 and I am happy with its improvement, but I am already thinking adding a amp to power them and afraid been over kill.


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

thing is am all new to this just want something decent sounding in car but better than the stock speakers and dont know if to go for the infinity's (or whether they are even compatible) or go for BSW. My thoughts are that the infinity will prob be better sound but have never heard either so could do with advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Comparing our drivers to infinity is not a fair comparison 

Ours are too much better! Our packages are also matched to the car, we have 3 bolt mounts and they drop into stock locations! The benefits are endless.


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

are the BSW speaker package 2 ohm or 4 ohm speakers?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

It depends on the car, audio system and which driver


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, had car booked into have infinity speakers yesterday BUT I cancelled. . Think having investigated the issue BSW upgrade will be the way forward!! Thanks for your advice Halston, I will now contact you guys via e-mail through your website. Also if anyone here from U.K has had the BSW speakers imported over I would be very grateful if you could advise me on what taxes/charges are in place once they reach UK.


----------



## jay.cs (Sep 22, 2008)

Halston, sent you e mail to ur BSW e mail address . You get it?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

What is the email address? I believe I replied to all. We have an aggressive spam filter it might have accidentally caught it


----------

